# construccion de lazo de corriente



## Juan Carlos Suizer (Abr 9, 2007)

Hola a todos quisiera saber sobre la construccion de los lazos de corriente 4-20 ma. para la transmision de datos y alimentacin de varios dispositivos remotos. desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 9, 2007)

Aquí hay dos sitios.
http://www.bb-elec.com/tech_articles/current_loop_app_note/table_of_contents.asp
http://www.maxim-ic.com/appnotes.cfm/appnote_number/1064
¿Pero por que usas ese medio cuando puedes usar RS485 que
es mas veloz y mas conveniente? Normalmente uno no usa esos sistemas
en instalaciones nuevas.

Saludos.


----------

